# SUGGESTION: Best Blog Site for Starting a Blog



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi guys

I need ur suggestions.  
Actually I want to start a bog. (I'm a newbie in this area but want to give it a try.)
But I'm confused which Blog service should I choose? There r lots of site, like wordpress, Live Spaces, etc. (Even I can't remember their names.  )

So pls suggest me which service should I choose, which will be the best for me.  
I'll wait for ur valuable suggestions.

thnx in advance...


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 31, 2007)

Blogger may be..... bcoz it gives a lot of features and also you can sign up with your gmail id if u hav one.... Do give it a try.....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 31, 2007)

@UFO007...blogger n blogspot are the same i suppose?


----------



## ahref (Mar 31, 2007)

Blogger is good, but I recommend go for self hosted wordpress blog.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 31, 2007)

can I mention that I'm totally newbie in Blog area.  
I know nothing about them, how they created, used. Can't I start a blog by simply creating a new account? like we create e-mails. Do I need to install a blog software on my system?
sorry for such newbie question.....
and thnx for ur replies.


----------



## ahref (Mar 31, 2007)

If you want to create blog in blogspot.com, it is as simple as creating an email id. However if you want to create a self hosted blog, you have to arrange web hosting and domain either paid or free and have to install blog sofware on your web space.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 31, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @UFO007...blogger n blogspot are the same i suppose?


Yah theyr the same



Vishal, I think blogger might help you out. As ahref said, it is very simple and you have a lot of templates too. Also you can make your own ones if you want or get more from a simple search in google. 
But Wordpress offers more customization I suppose(I haven't tried it)...

Have a look on the Digit fast track on Blogging too...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 31, 2007)

So pls suggest me Blog services, which don't need to be installed and don't need to be self-hosted.  
I want to create a Blog easily just like e-mails.  
thnx.....


----------



## ahref (Apr 1, 2007)

There are many blog services where you can create your blog for free just by registering there, like email

1) Blogspot.com
2) Wordpress.com
3) Livejournal.com
4) typepad.com

I think you should go for blogspot.com, however these services are also infmaous for spam blogs.
check *news.com.com/Tempted+by+blogs,+spam+becomes+splog/2100-1032_3-5903409.html


----------



## Apollo (Apr 1, 2007)

I recently started blogging on WordPress. It's fun.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 1, 2007)

thnx a lot guys.  
Just a question, Is Live Space not that good?
and in the above mentioned 4 sites, which one will u recommend?


----------



## Apollo (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll recommend WordPress. If you have to make a choice, consider Blogger or Wordpress. They both have a host of features over other contemporary blogging sites, not least a vast amount of templates to choose from to suit your mood.


----------



## shashank4u (Apr 1, 2007)

lemme make it clear 
i use blogger because its easy to use and configure, even wordpress is easy.
use wordpress if u want some dazzling themes there are a lot
of wordpress themes available for free ,and not that much gud lookin themes
available for blogger(blogspot)(personal experience) which is owned by google.

Both wordpress and blogger have equally +ve and -ve sides...
if you have hosting and domain name ..use wordpress if you want
everything to be free use blogger...

the wordpress also provide hosting for blogs but in that case u wud not be
allowed ads on your sites...blogger allows...

and dont even think of other platoform except blogger and wordpress.
for an example you can see my blog i ve hacked it completly to get the looks i want.
its up to you ....to decide both are fully configurable and it shud be easy 
for a intelligent guy like you ...
and did u plan to use adsense on yr blog ..lemme know..
so our windows guru is all set to conquer the blogging world.
gudluck


----------



## shashank4u (Apr 1, 2007)

who said blogger is not customisable..?..everything can be customised in 
blogger i ve learnt this lately...u need time to learn it
in wordpress you will get millions of spams daily i ve friends who r using
wordpress and getting around 600 spam comments daily.

so both have ve and -ve sides..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

blogger is the best.. Spaces.live.com is also a good option..


----------



## mehulved (Apr 1, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> So pls suggest me Blog services, which don't need to be installed and don't need to be self-hosted.
> I want to create a Blog easily just like e-mails.
> thnx.....


 If you have a CPanel hosting you should go for wordpress, it's too easy to install wordpress from fantastico, even a noob can do it. The advantage is that you can easily add/remove themes, upload as much as your hosting permits. You can also run a site on the same hosting and just give a subdomain to the blog, so they can be linked. To have our domain on a site hosted on wordpress and blogger, we need to pay, AFAIK.
IMO it's best to have a self hosted blog, and the easiest to start with is wordpress. I have installed b2evolution on my PC, it's there in fantastico too, it is also quite good.
EDIT:- I haven't tried any service besides wordpress and blogger so don't know how good/bad they are.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 1, 2007)

thnx a lot guys for ur suggestions.  
It helped me a lot. I'll take a look at both blogger and wordpress and then I'll decide.  
thnx again for ur time and suggestions...


----------



## Ron (Apr 1, 2007)

thnks Guys...............


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 1, 2007)

WordPress... Vishy... Blogger too is kool... but I just can't resist WordPress.


----------



## knight17 (Apr 3, 2007)

If you don't plan to insert ads (at least for NOW), I would recommend wordpress.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2007)

+ 1 for Blogger.

if you have Google's Picassa installed on your PC, then you can upload pics., videos...at one go 

you can create/manage the Blog thru Picassa itself


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2007)

blogger is good to start, i have this blog on blogger www.mskota.com . But after some days i knew 2-3 major shortcomings in blogger which are not in case of WP. So i suggest to go with WP. Making theme for blogger is easy compared to WP, but unlike me if you are going to use readymade themes made by other ppl then WP has lot more to choose from. You also dont 'need' to have your own webspace to set up wordpress blog, you can head towards *wordpress.com/ and start a blog in minutes just like blogger.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 6, 2007)

thnx guys for ur suggestions.  

@ax3
I hvnt started any blog yet, but I'll inform here whenever I start.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2007)

Wordpress is what i suggest


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 6, 2007)

As you don't know much about blogging I would suggest you try your hand at blogger first at it gives a good interface and some good customization options that will keep you busy and interested for a month or so...
But after a month or two you will certainly want to shift to wordpress as it is just too good to resist with the hell lot customization it offers and also numerous plugins that you can add...
And if you are interested in making some money out of it after some time then nothing beats self hosted wordpress....


----------



## ahref (Apr 6, 2007)

Self hosted wordpress blog is thing to go, if one can afford, and should go it from begnining, changing platform and domain address later may result in traffic loss.

Maximum serious blogs are self hosted. Free platforms are always abused by spammer.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 6, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Self hosted wordpress blog is thing to go, if one can afford, and should go it from begnining, changing platform and domain address later may result in traffic loss.


Yes, not to forget complete control over the whole thing  If you not sure on how to install Blog by urself...still no worries. Most Hosting will come with an Auto Installer like Fantastico or Installatron.

But, take my advice....dont go with one click Blog hosting  Freedom to modify should be there plus you will learn my managing urself. Already i see you are Windows Expert and a MVP --- wont take time for you at all


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2007)

Vishal, besides you can just install xampp on your machine and download wordpress and play around with the installation till you get a hang of it, You can also try a few other blog engines as well before finalising, on your PC.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 7, 2007)

^^ OK.  
thnx a lot for ur suggestions.


----------



## Possible (Apr 7, 2007)

Blogger would be good for a start, but once the dashboard of WordPress hits your eye, you wonder, how better can any publishing platform get than this uber awesome super cool WordPress. WordPress blogs are neat. And yet sophisticated and smooth. Enough said. Head to *www.wordpress.com to join the free (Paid CSS editing) or head over to *www.wordpress.org and then to some other hosting service company or friend and get yourself a domain as well, and we shall all welcome you


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 7, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ OK.
> thnx a lot for ur suggestions.



Ah! and not to forget....you have already mastered urself in customizing windows...i know you wont resist in customizing ur blog....so final word....Self hosted blog is the way to go "dude"


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Jul 10, 2007)

blogger no doubt


----------



## RCuber (Jul 10, 2007)

Does the blogging site give personal storage space? like 100,200 or 300 MB?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 11, 2007)

+1 for blogger vishal


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 11, 2007)

Vishal

may be this link will help u

*forum.techspot.in/showthread.php?t=4426


----------



## 56561 (Jul 11, 2007)

blogger  and blogsome


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 13, 2007)

blogger den wordpress


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 29, 2007)

hey VG have a look at this 
22 reasons why you should blog at WP 
*www.techlivez.com/2007/07/22-reasons-why-you-should-be-at-wordpress-shifting-to-wordpress-part-1/

ok ok that post is from my blog...i admit that


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2007)

Blogger is for people. Wordpress is for geeks.

I'm not saying wordpress is difficult to learn or anything. Its just that whatever features that normal people would ever use are in blogger. Wordpress gives relief to the itch that is felt by most geeks with its extensibility.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 20, 2007)

how to set the web domain for the blogs in wordpress ... ie if i have a domain name and i want to use the wp blog facility in it how do i do it and will there be any issue if i want to use my own template .....


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2007)

Well you go to wordpress.org and download the wordpress setup file. Then you upload those files onto your server and the wordpress installation is done. Of course, there is an easy to follow guide to know exactly what you should do.

On the other hand, most web hosting services offer a Control panel where you can install wordpress with one click...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

vishal has started his website www.askvg.com
And he is using WP.


----------

